# Auto frothing



## Tricky4000 (Feb 10, 2019)

On my Oracle Touch i have had 2 issues with the auto frothing wand that has stopped pushing air into the milk. Does anyone know if this is common problem before I have it repaired again. Machine thankfully is still under warranty. 2nd wand has lasted 3 months only

Thanks


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Nope, clean the outside and bottom after each use and unscrew it and soak maybe once a month.. I do always worry about how strong the hinge and connection is where it meets the machine...


----------

